# Starting a Business in SIng



## prakash2007 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Friends

Am a Indian working currently in India in a Leading Job Portal. I was thinking of moving to Singapore and start a business may be a Hotel catering to the 9% Indian Population. I have visitied SIng once and I dont have a clue on the business environment there. The websites say it is a very conducive place for running something like this. 

Can anyone let me know What Kind of Preparation I need to do and what is the viability of this model and what kind of budgets we would be talking abt.Are there professional agencies who would help me in setting this up.

I am married and have a son and expecting my second one in October.

Thanks for ur time

Cheers

Prakash


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Just check Accounting & Corporate Regulatory Authority Singapore -> and search the web 2008

All details are there, though the question of a larger start up capital will come up, if you plan to do F & B area, to employ expats, starting from yourself


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Add on .. when you asked for Agencies to setup your business, seems like you are throwing an open invitation to instant consultants .. not a savvy thing to post ..


----------



## funksg (Apr 7, 2009)

hi prakash , 

My name is mukul from singapore..basicallhy from india..raj., ur idea sounds good..but before u get into it..
first thing is go thru acra website..
yes there r agencies but as previouslhy said..dont give them blind invitation..
do ur basic homework so it wont b suicidal step..
if u need help for info n all..
u can ask me..
hope to see u here soon..
cheers
mukul


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

funksg said:


> hi prakash ,
> 
> My name is mukul from singapore..basicallhy from india..raj., ur idea sounds good..but before u get into it..
> first thing is go thru acra website..
> ...


Wonder if Prakash go the info .. my concise reply was .. "dont open up your doors for scammers .. "

For that matter, I dont mind being a consultant, as long as I can make some $$$ :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## susanjain (Aug 13, 2009)

prakash2007 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Am a Indian working currently in India in a Leading Job Portal. I was thinking of moving to Singapore and start a business may be a Hotel catering to the 9% Indian Population. I have visitied SIng once and I dont have a clue on the business environment there. The websites say it is a very conducive place for running something like this.
> 
> ...


Setting up a restaurant in Singapore is certainly a viable business option. The F&B sector is a crucial element of the economy and the government aims at establishing Singapore as the gastronomic capital in the region by 2010. In fact, several programmes and assistance schemes have been rolled out to help the F&B sector to develop their business and profitability.

Setting up a restaurant will involve the following basic steps:
1. Business Incorporation
2. Obtaining a food shop licence for your restaurant
3. Obtaining halal certification
4. Applying for a liquor licence (if you wish to serve liquor)
5. Obtaining a licence for importing food ingredients
6. Applying for Goods and Service s Tax registration (equivalent to sales tax/VAT)
7. Hiring staff


----------

